# Slingshot fishing



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If anyone gets the backwoodsman mag then you may have already seen this


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If anyone gets the backwoodsman mag then you may have already seen this


Never seen this what are you using for ammo ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fish darts


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hate to get a fork hit with that. Nicely done.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I guess he's not an advocate for "Catch and Release"?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Gar-B-Q


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey Ghost, Iron me up one those little guys. man, I wanna go sling-fishing...


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like a productive endeavor! The parts along the spine are really good to run through a grinder and make delicious fish cakes, use your salmon cake recipe! Requires a little extra know-how to process gar but YouTube is our friend! Thanks for sharing this....I would like to find a few of those darts!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting Brought back some wonderful memories.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh, I just want to add...gar eggs are supposed to be deadly poison, never eat anything inside a gar. You just use tin snips and a good knife and fillet out the "back strap" parts. Then run this coarse meat through a grinder is best, but I just chop it up with my heavy batoning knife...then make fish cakes. Yes, triggers great memories! Thanks!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Great posts and thread Ghost...thanks for showing your technique! I had a bit of trouble in the Lower Buffalo Wilderness, the gar I got a couple of years ago was a bit difficult as I do not take my tin snips on my treks. I did a lot of cutting with one foot on the tail - trying to get his top open, but my knife kept pushing into the ground and picking up dirt, which is where botulism lives, so discarded about half of that fish because botulism does not die until 240F. So my fish soup would be a bit dangerous...I think after seeing your technique I can clean off a rock real well and use my lightweight folding saw to open his top and it should go so much better. I use 1/2 pack ramen, 1 Table spoon instant rice, and a few seasonings. When it is done, I add some milk powder and coffee creamer... Makes a very good dish as the gar has a slight chew and a pleasing but not to overpowering taste. Thanks for the pointers!


----------

